# What do you think incels historically looked like



## queerape (Feb 27, 2020)

Incels like to argue that they are strictly a modern phenomenon, created by giving women rights, allowing them to vote, and go online. They say that in the 1950s/1800s/all throughout history they would have been handed a free woman since women had fewer rights. But, even in those eras they would be shitty people. What would have became of an incel in the historical eras they lionize as golden ages? What did historical incels look like, even if the term incel is modern, permavirgins probably have existed in some other shape or form.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 27, 2020)

Monks.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 27, 2020)

Eunuchs


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Feb 27, 2020)

Assuming they weren't abandoned by their parents or clan and survived into adult age, incels would have been the social rejects that made up the lower social strata in ancient societies, not unlike today. 

The only difference is that current day's child mortality rates are lower, perhaps too low for humanity's own good.


----------



## Richard Harrow (Feb 27, 2020)

Anyone that looked or acted like DSP


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Feb 27, 2020)

Many would have abandoned and killed off in their youth. That would have happened to me 100+ years ago since I'm blind without glasses and autistic. Past that, many of the ugly would have been forced into battle and died without anyone caring.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 27, 2020)

Richard Harrow said:


> Anyone that looked or acted like DSP


I can imagine a ye olde DSP trying not to catch the black plague.
"Woweth sire, hath thou not been unfortunate by failed destiny i may have overcome such a trial. Twas nothing i could'th done."


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Feb 27, 2020)

at any time in history including now, if you have money you can get pussy. there are no incels in first world countries. there are only soyboys that prefer to spend their disposable income on electronics instead of whores then whine because they don't have both, and NEETs/homeless people too lazy to earn money. in third world countries and throughout history there are/were actual incels and they all look the same, like weak men with low testosterone.


----------



## qt farmer :) (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## CatParty (Feb 27, 2020)

Losers to be mocked


----------



## Emperor Julian (Feb 27, 2020)

Late Roman monks specifically, they had to install regulations to make them get a real job.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 27, 2020)

Most of them would be cannon fodder in the army, especially in places where a full-time military wasn't maintained (like during the Middle Ages) or whenever there was a need for conscription on a large scale (like the American Civil War or World War I)

Usually, the first ones to be drafted in times of war were men from the lowest social strata who were still able-bodied enough to fight, but also had few prospects of getting married and passing on their family line. These guys were also the ones mostly likely to be on the front lines.

Your typical incel of the pre-20th Century era would look like a dead soldier.


----------



## DrunkenDozing (Feb 27, 2020)

Probably near non-existant due to the wider prevalence and less social stigma around getting hookers. Brothels were a massive part of ancient culture that was often overlooked (after bribery) despite not being considered very godly. Most of the proto-incels I'm sure got some prostitutes ASAP because the very next week they could very well be staring down death on the battlefield or from disease before they knew it.

Incels are growing in number because people aren't forced to be useful on pain of death anymore and natural selection of those that refuse to put effort into their lives doesn't exist anymore either.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 27, 2020)

Who knows? Nobody paid attention to them, because people were spending their time farming, eating, fighting and fucking. Who cares what the stable boy does with the donkey?

I don't recall if it was a good source or not, but I remember reading that 80% of women and 40% of men historically propagated, so that probably means the majority of men were incels. Though that probably meant dying fighting before conceiving.


----------



## Oglooger (Mar 2, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Monks.


Monks were intentionally celebate as part of their religion.
if anything they'd most likely be the losers that would be first on the frontline since they're virgins with rage that will be good cannon fodder before the cavalry comes in


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 3, 2020)

Oglooger said:


> Monks were intentionally celebate as part of their religion.
> if anything they'd most likely be the losers that would be first on the frontline since they're virgins with rage that will be good cannon fodder before the cavalry comes in



And you don't think "I'm celibate for my vows" wasn't the "I'm saving myself for marriage" of the Middle Ages?


----------



## A Logging Company (Mar 4, 2020)

The founding of Rome was an incel success story if you think about it.

*GIVE ME YOUR WAIFUS SABIANS*, _REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE_


----------



## Masta (Mar 4, 2020)

I was thinking, if you have this large population of unfuckables; why not just fuck each other?


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Mar 4, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> And you don't think "I'm celibate for my vows" wasn't the "I'm saving myself for marriage" of the Middle Ages?


They might also be gay lowkey.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 4, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> Eunuchs



More like MGTOW. People chose to became Eunuchs as a way to acquire status.



Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Monks.



Monks were generally the wastrel kids of families and monkhood was where nobles placed their relatives after they beat them in a power struggle.


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Mar 5, 2020)

The French


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Mar 5, 2020)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> They might also be gay lowkey.


Or prison gay.


----------



## codeblue (Mar 9, 2020)

There were no incels until the 20th century unless they were severely psysically or mentally handicapped and even a lot of them still found partners. Hypergamy, overly picky women created incels. Prior to 100 years ago women went with the first man who came along, got married young and that was the end of it.


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 10, 2020)

Honestly, we do have some photographic evidence of what a typical incel looked like in the 19th Century...



Spoiler: Pennsylvania Incels, July 1863









The incels of the 1860's were the kind of dudes who would be at the very front of the Army of Northern Virginia and the Army of the Potomac.

I'd wager the first ones to drop at Pickett's Charge couldn't get laid in a whorehouse on nickel night.

*EDIT-*Seriously, autistic Civil War jokes aside, the average incel of the pre-WWII era would've likely been either severely deformed, a destitute beggar, or a teenage conscript who died in wartime.

The rise of modern commercialized industry and modern technology in the post-WWII era ultimately created the phenomenon of the modern incel (and this includes femcels as well) since marriage and nuclear families were no longer a requirement for a "normal" life.

A lot of the sweeping social changes of the latter half of the 20th Century and early 21st Century have been driven by technological advancement and a massive economy that has been totally overhauled multiple times in less than a century.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Mar 10, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> at any time in history including now, if you have money you can get pussy. there are no incels in first world countries. there are only soyboys that prefer to spend their disposable income on electronics instead of whores then whine because they don't have both, and NEETs/homeless people too lazy to earn money. in third world countries and throughout history there are/were actual incels and they all look the same, like weak men with low testosterone.


I agree with this to some extent. The way I see it is like this: First off there are very few real incels in modern society. Most incels are just volcels who refuse to fuck land whales and dangerhairs, but don't understand this fact, because they believe they are entitled to a real woman. Now where I think that you're wrong is this idea that only weak men were unable to acquire mates in pre-industrial times. What I think happened is that (in the west at least) the standards for what both men and woman desired in a mate rose while the quality of both groups in terms of 'sexual market value (I do hate that term, but I think it works here) fell.  In pre-industrial times all that men wanted was a decent-looking woman that could produce children and do housework while all women wanted was a a decent-looking man that was strong enough to protect them and provide for them financially. Now men want an above-average looking woman who can produce children, do housework, and provide some income while women want an above-average looking man who can protect them, and provide for not only all of their needs, but also all of their wants. While all of this has gone on more and more of the male population have estranged themselves from physical labor (thus becoming less physically potent) and have their wages drop while woman have lost touch with traditional femininity. Then you throw in feminism, the incel ideology, the MGTOW ideology, fat acceptance, transgenderism, hook-up culture, the break down of traditional marriage and traditional families and everything falls apart.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 1, 2021)

Probably hermits and wandering beggars.

Incels were far more common in antiquity when polygamy was the rule. There were many spare men who could simply not get any because the population was still mostly 50/50 men and women, but some dudes got 4 or more women.

On the other hand I bet there were zero incels in postwar russia since there was an actual scarcity of men due to the war.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Dec 1, 2021)

Imperial China actually did have a glut of _guanggun_, or "bare branches", because Chad (Chang?) took all the women that weren't killed at birth. If you didn't have enough wealth and status to get on the bottom rung of the social ladder, you just wouldn't get a wife. These men would typically become itinerant tradesmen and/or troublemakers. The ones that became successful sometimes were able to enter into polyandrous arrangements or even buy wives, under the legal fiction of signing a "blood brothers" contract with the original husband.


----------



## Jacknife (Dec 3, 2021)

I doubt that there was something equivalent in before times, I think they are right about women being able to choose more freely shoving them out of the genepool.
Reacting to that with violence, whining and being even bigger losers might not work though.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 3, 2021)

Kosher Dill said:


> Imperial China actually did have a glut of _guanggun_, or "bare branches", because Chad (Chang?) took all the women that weren't killed at birth. If you didn't have enough wealth and status to get on the bottom rung of the social ladder, you just wouldn't get a wife. These men would typically become itinerant tradesmen and/or troublemakers. The ones that became successful sometimes were able to enter into polyandrous arrangements or even buy wives, under the legal fiction of signing a "blood brothers" contract with the original husband.


Is this once reason China had ridiculously large bandit armies?


----------



## Kosher Dill (Dec 3, 2021)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Is this once reason China had ridiculously large bandit armies?


I don't think it's directly related, that was more due to one dynasty or another collapsing and the land returning to warlordism.
The "bare branch" phenomenon was more an artifact of a wealthy, settled, highly organized society that could freeze low-status men out.


----------

